# Frage zu Kompatibilität: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240



## Gisox (2. Januar 2021)

Hallo pcgh- Community,

ich habe mir nun nach 8 Jahren i5-3570k ein Ryzen 7 Aufrüstkit samt CPU, Mainboard und RAM gegönnt und mein PC Build schaut nun so aus:

Gehäuse: Fratal Define R4

CPU: Ryzen 7 5800x

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (war beim Kit dabei)

Mainboard: MSI B550 Gaming Plus

GPU: Gainward GTX 1080 GLH

RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 16GB 3600

Da ich im Nachhinein feststellen musste, dass der neue 7er Ryzen ein Hitzkopf ist und ich nach wenigen Sekunden gleich auf 90 Grad CPU Temp(CB20, Prime95) bin ich am überlegen mir die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 zu kaufen in der Hoffnung die Temperaturen zu senken.
Nun zu meiner eigentlich Frage: Ist es möglich die AiO bei meinem Gehäuse oben zu installieren oder funktioniert das nur an der Front?

lg


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2021)

Gisox schrieb:


> nach wenigen Sekunden gleich auf 90 Grad CPU Temp


Und steigt die Temperatur dann noch weiter bzw. ist der Cinebench Wert schlechter als erwartet? Wenn nicht wird es vielleicht auf dem Papier etwas kühler aber nicht wirklich "besser" mit der AIO.
Zur eigentlichen Frage: Mess mal den Abstand zwischen Deckel und Mainboard nach, das könnte (zu) eng werden. Wenn die Optik egal ist kann man sie Lüfter quasi auf dem Deckel montieren, dann gewinnt man noch 25mm.


----------



## Gisox (2. Januar 2021)

Nein die Temperatur steigt nicht weiter aber der Cinebench Wert(~5750) wird bei jedem Neuanlauf geringer da er die Leistung lt. HWInfo von Sekunde zu Sekunde verringert.
Wenn ich Prime95(Small FFTs) für 10 Minuten laufen lassen habe ich am Anfang noch einen Allcore Clock von 4250 Mhz  - rasselt dann nach 5 min runter auf 4050 und pendelt sich am Ende bei ~ 4100 ein.

Kann da ein Leistungsstärker CPU-Kühler helfen oder ist das einfach ein Problem vom neuen Ryzen, dass man die Wärme nicht gut abtransportieren kann?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2021)

Ist ein Problem der extrem kleinen Strukturgröße. Aber konstante Scores sollten mit dem Freezer schon drin sein.


----------



## Gisox (2. Januar 2021)

Ok - vom Deckel bis zum Mainboard habe ich 45mm Platz - das wird dann mit den 63mm nicht funktionieren, oder hat da jemand Erfahrung ob sich das aus geht wenn man ihn von oben gesehn ganz unten Links montiert?

In der Front kann man den aber problemlos montieren wenn die SSD/HDD Käfige ausgebaut sind?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2021)

Gisox schrieb:


> Ok - vom Deckel bis zum Mainboard habe ich 45mm Platz - das wird dann mit den 63mm nicht funktionieren


Da wäre dann wohl nur die schon genannte Option mit den nach aussen gelegten Lüftern machbar.


----------



## Gisox (2. Januar 2021)

Denk ich mir - würde ich auch mit nem Noctua NH-D15 gut beraten sein oder ist es in meinem Fall besser wie geplant auf die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 zu setzen?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2021)

Du wirst mit einem dicken Luftkühler nicht schlechter dastehen als mit einer 240er AOI Kühlung. Muss nichtmal ein Noctua sein. Ein Fuma 2 kommt wohl bei ähnlichen Temps raus.


----------

